# What we look like



## mylittlebella

I thought it would be a good idea to post pictures of ourselves. Since we talk to each other every day and we know what our babies look like, I think it will be nice to put a face to the member.


----------



## mylittlebella

I saw this at another forum I belong to and it was really nice to put a face to the name but I guess everyone is a little shy


----------



## doctorcathy

i have a pic of myself up in the gallery. it was the pic of when sprite and ellie won the ribbons. my little babies.







i'll see if i can post it into my personal gallery. maybe i'll post pics up from when i was thin. lol.







i've gained weight in the past 2 years(like 60 pounds :wacko: ) i'm working on it though!!


----------



## mylittlebella

I think everyone of us is beautiful inside and out. Hair, height, weight it's not the issue. It's just another way to meet each other!!!!


----------



## Kaley

Okay here is my pic.. 

Meet me (karina) and my Bf (i think of him as my hubby) Lukas!


----------



## Mystify79

I have to admit, I'm a little bit paranoid about putting my picture up online.. I've heard just so many horror stories about what people have done with other people's pictures.. Freaks me out a little.. Maybe one day I'll get the nerve h34r:


----------



## pico's parent

Not only am I not as young and cute as Bella's mom but I am also a bit leary of posting my photo on the internet. When you see people lifting dog pictures from Dogster and posting them as their own pet I cringe to think what can be done with humans.

<_<


----------



## mylittlebella

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Oct 4 2004, 03:48 PM
> *Not only am I not as young and cute as Bella's mom but I am also a bit leary of posting my photo on the internet.  When you see people lifting dog pictures from Dogster and posting them as their own pet I cringe to think what can be done with humans.
> 
> <_<
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10965*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the young (I'm 30). I understand why most of you would feel this way. I guess I try not to not think of the bad and just wanted to see everyone









I work in a creative environment and I'm very visual...I guess that's where I get that!


----------



## Kaley

i have a whole web dedicated to me.. my friends.. and my bf.. i fugure if they are going to steal them.. might as well get lotz out there LOL hahahahahha


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I thought the same thing as Pico's parent...Bella's mom is so cute...I didn't want to post my picture after her...









But I may change my mind...hmmm.
I do have one from last weekend of me and the kids...hmmm.
I am thinking about it...


----------



## Brit'sMom

I will be the Brave one!!!!!!!!!


My Pica! And Brit's Daddy sleeping with Brit (he is much cuter when he is awake LOL)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

h34r: 
OK-here goes.....
This is me with my kids last weekend-Emily was the flower girl in a wedding. Daddy took this afterwards...we all look better in person...ha ha. Plus-it had been a REALLY long Friday night and all day Saturday for mom and Emily...


----------



## Kaley

ya all so cute~!


----------



## dr.jaimie

this is the most recent photo i have of me and my hubby...at disney world on our 2nd anniversary this summer:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Lady Montava...I am SOOOO EXTREMELY jealous that you are petting a dolphin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








LOL...I would LOVE to do that...but have not had the chance to go there yet. Waiting until the kids get a couple years older. I think dolphins are the neatest!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

it was a dream of mine and it was the perfect gift from my inlaws. it was an experience we will never forget


----------



## nataliecmu

I will post one... I just have to find one I like first!


----------



## mylittlebella

Everyone looks GREAT!!









I'm also jealous about LadyMontava swiming with the dolphins...this is something I've been wanting to do. I should do it since I'm right here in Florida!

Thanks to you all for the cute comment







I think we are all beautiful people. We do have a great looking group!!!!!


----------



## doctorcathy

ok, i will DEFINITELY try looking for a pic of myself. its soo cool to see everyone else. at least now we wont be surprised when we meet on ophra! 

OK, i found a really really bad one. it was taken for my birthday last year...and remember, i look better in person too. lol


















thats sprite on my lap


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I'll look for a picture that I like.


----------



## Kaley

ufff i got tonz... i LOVE taking pics!









i have from my last vacation.. yep we went to Chile in July our honeymoon.. lol well we r not married yet but working on it!










it's me i DONT want to get marry yet.. i want to finish law school first!!!!! i already live with him... what's the difference? maybe im just scared of commitment even though i am committed!? what's the big deal with that paper.. its just a paper... yet i cant see myself signing...even though im nuts about him.. maybe im just scared things are going to change!?!!?!? 

His mother is driving me crazy.. she wants us married.. Its god's way.. but i dunno im confused.. and the worse part is IM GETTING OLDER not any younger... 


ufffff sorry ya all... im done h34r:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Here are Caesar's Mommy and Daddy...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Ok, this is a bad picture. I was taking the picture of myself to show my mom my new hair color.


----------



## Kaley

its a nice picture!!! i dunno why ya all hesitate to show yourself!!! everyone is beautiful!


----------



## glamourdog

This is us! Pictures from our wedding and our Honeymoon mostly.


----------



## Kaley

awww what a lovely wedding picture.. so many maids


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Did I count right?







You had 15 bridesmaids?! WOW! That is a BIG wedding party!

Love the pictures!


----------



## doctorcathy

kaley, just bite the bullet and do it! lol. the only reason casey and i havent married yet is because i want a really expensive wedding. like at the four seasons in santa barbara and i want the dogs involved and stuff. and for the honeymoon--i havent decided yet. i want to go to fiji, but they dont allow dogs.







and if i cant take my dogs, thats like someone not taking their kid--and i think thats messed up because you're a family and all that stuff. i dont care if you want to be 'romantic', you already had a kid, you know?? so thats how i feel with taking the doggies with me.










did any of you think that i was going to look different? because i know that with some of you i had no clue you were going to look like you do, you know? i thought because of ladymontavas name--she was going to be gothic. and lexismom(because you put 'mom') i thought you were going to be older. kaley and mylittlebella look way young. and i knew britsmom was young, but i thought you were going to look 15 or something. lol. anyway, i was just thinking that.


----------



## mylittlebella

It's awesome to finally put a face to the name. I love all the young comments but I'm 30 (that picture was taken on my 30th birthday!!!)

I agree that Lexi's mom looks very young (I do love your hair color!). DrCathy, I thought you were older too. It must be the doctor thing but you look super young and cute. I love the wedding pictures. Glamourdog, you and your hubby are a great looking couple.

Cesar's mom, I can't see your picture. 

This is so much fun...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Cesar's mom, I can't see your picture, either. The link has to end in .jpg or .gif. Otherwise you get the User posted imag thing.

Everyone looks very nice. I really like this. In My controls there is a place where you can add your picture. That way when you click on a persons name you can see what they look like.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy+Oct 5 2004, 11:16 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> and lexismom(because you put 'mom') i thought you were going to be older. [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mylittlebella_@Oct 5 2004, 11:37 AM
> *I agree that Lexi's mom looks very young (I do love your hair color!). *


Thank, guys!









I'll have to post a new picture tomorrow. I'm getting a wave perm tonight. I have curly hair but it isn't curly enough to easily style curly. But it is too curly to easily style straight. So I decided to get a perm to help control the curl. Sorry kind of rambled.


----------



## ilove_d&m

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Oct 5 2004, 07:58 AM
> *I will post one... I just have to find one I like first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11074*


[/QUOTE]


me too!!


----------



## Kaley

i do look young!!!!! and i will "bite the bullet" soon enough ya all will know when i am finally tied up










im not that young im 23 and getting older!!! its my baby face that still gets me carded at the movies!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

OK-this was interesting...
Bella and Kaley look really young!  
Dr. Cathy looks very much like I pictured her...  
Glamour Dog...sorry...but I was WAY off...







You all are much younger than I had in my mind...ha ha. I don't know why...but...anyway...you all are a great looking couple...and that was a HUGE!!!!! wedding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LadyMontava and Lexi's mom are also younger than I thought...








I am sad that I can't see Caesar's Mom's picture....









waiting for the rest to get brave...like Nichole...and Joe...and...d&m...and all the rest....









Keep them coming...it is funny how we get "pictures" in our heads of what people look like just by conversations on here...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 5 2004, 04:53 PM
> *Glamour Dog...sorry...but I was WAY off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all are much younger than I had in my mind...ha ha. I don't know why...but...anyway...you all are a great looking couple...and that was a HUGE!!!!! wedding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11155*


[/QUOTE]

Same here. Not sure what I was picturing but I was way off!







You guys make a great couple!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

I cant see my picture either. It ends in jpeg, I wonder if its cause i deleted it out of the gallary after I posted it on here. Is there anyway to post pictures without having to put them in the gallary? Ill post it back there now and maybe it will show back up. Great pictures everyone.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Okay I got it without having to upload it again into the gallary. I got the url thing from my msn profile.


----------



## pico's parent

Gosh, I feel so selfish not joining in this picture thing......I am enjoying seeing everyone so much!

Well, here's an idea of what I look like: My hair has natural wave like Lexi's mom, I love to wear sweats like DoctorCathy, and I am the size of GlamourDogs husband.


----------



## Elegant

Hi, my name is Jay, from the MO site. This is what I look like.























~Elegant


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

LOL Too funny Elegant!!





















I think his head is a lot smaller than I would have pictured it! <_<


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Here I am









Me and Noriko










Me and ButterCloud









I'm sure some of ya'll have already seen me in the gallery


----------



## Mystify79

ButterCloudandNoriko - It totally looks like you are holding a little stuffed toy in that first picture! ^_^


----------



## Kaley

jajajajajajajaaj he does look like a toy he is tooo adorable!


----------



## glamourdog

Everyones pictures are so great, this was totally fun! 



> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 5 2004, 04:53 PM
> *Glamour Dog...sorry...but I was WAY off...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all are much younger than I had in my mind...ha ha. I don't know why...but...anyway...you all are a great looking couple...and that was a HUGE!!!!! wedding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


You should see Casey when he walks the girls by himself when they are all dressed up. He gets alot of VERY odd looks! But they are his girls!

Our wedding officially had 14 bridesmaids, 14 groomsmen, 1 best man, a maid of honor, a ring barrer, coin barrer, and 3 flower girls.. not all the little ones were available for the picture!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

LOL-Caesars Mom...I can see your picture now...you look really young too...  
Younger than I had pictured... h34r: Maybe I am starting to FEEL old, so I am dragging everyone there with me...







Sorry-

Anyway, great picture of you two...cute couple...


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Thanks! Yep 21, but I do get mistaken for even younger. I think I look my age in that pic, its from earlier this summer.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Buttercloud and Noriko...

are those professionally taken pictures? They are great...your dogs are beautiful-and you are too...what precious little fluffy white faces...(the dogs...LOL...not yours...







)

Anyway, great pics...great dogs...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by Kaley_@Oct 5 2004, 07:18 PM
> *jajajajajajajaaj he does look like a toy he is tooo adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11188*


[/QUOTE]

Noriko's a girl HAHAHAH. It's so weird how most people think ButterCloud's a girl and Noriko's a boy!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 5 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Buttercloud and Noriko...
> 
> are those professionally taken pictures? They are great...your dogs are beautiful-and you are too...what precious little fluffy white faces...(the dogs...LOL...not yours...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Anyway, great pics...great dogs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11216*


[/QUOTE]

My face MAY BE fluffy like above the eyes or even under my nose before I get it waxed, but DEFINITELY not WHITE hahahaha. 

Anyway, they werent professional. But, I love taking pictures. Thanks for the compliment. The pictures in my profile and a couple in my gallery ARE professional. But don't tell my photographer friend!







EEEEEHEHEHE


----------



## mylittlebella

Cesar's mommie does look much younger than I expected too. Cute couple!!!


----------



## nataliecmu

Hi There!! This isn't my favorite picture, it was taked about 4 hours after tailgating began... so I'm looking a little rough around the edges, but it will do! Tini went tailgating with us and she drew more attention then the game. You can't see it, but she is wearing a way-to-big CMU (Central Michigan University) sweater! SOOO CUTE!










Here is my boyfriend Davin with Milo


----------



## doctorcathy

picos parent---YOU'RE HILARIOUS!!!! :lol: :lol: 

caesars mommie--you do look really young. i kept thinking that you were in your late 20s. 

I am also retarded because we did the members age poll thing---but i dont remember any of it. lol. 

buttercloud--your pics are awesome. 

and natilie---tini looks ADORABLE in that little sweater!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Haha! I'm so off on what I thought everyone would look like!









Love the pictures everyone!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 6 2004, 08:16 AM
> *Haha!  I'm so off on what I thought everyone would look like!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pictures everyone!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11277*


[/QUOTE]

Me too! They really are all great pictures though!







Kind of neat to put a face to a name


----------



## Kaley

keep them coming.. and those who hesitate join [email protected]!


----------



## saltymalty

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Oct 5 2004, 06:13 PM
> *Hi, my name is Jay, from the MO site.  This is what I look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11171*


[/QUOTE]

Jay, some how I pictured you as a blonde! I just about peed my pants when I saw this photo. 

I don't have our pup yet, so no photos for now. But I will post one when we get our dog!


----------



## Mystify79

Ok, I had to give in..







Here's a pic of me and hubby when we took our engagement pictures.. I just cut my hair so it's a LOT shorter than in the picture.


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Mystify79

If your picture is already online just put [*img]the website address of your pic[*/img] (w/out the stars) - There's an IMG button on the code buttons tool bar and it let's you do it there.


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Mystify79




----------



## Kaley

Mystify79 Really nice pic...

and 
Nichole.. so classy beautiful!


----------



## mylittlebella

Nichole, that's such a nice picture!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## doctorcathy

its soo awesome how all of us(well..most







) put our pics up. im totally planning on finding a good pic of me and casey and posting it in my profile. its a lot easier to put a face with a name, you know?  

i reallylike everyones pics!!! and nicoles, mystifys, and jays look like they're professional photos though....and thats sorta not fair cuz i put a crappy pic of myself at my birthday!


----------



## nataliecmu

I think Tini and I are going to have a photoshoot tonight! I realized yesterday that I took e-bay to a new level in these past few weeks, so Tini now has 2 shalls, 5 sweaters, and 1 tee shirt! So, I will post those in her album tomorrow! I hope she is a good little model... she usually LOVES the camera! :lol: Oh, and I might throw one up here of me with a little makeup on!


----------



## Mystify79




----------



## ilove_d&m

sorry its taking me so long but, I will be putting my picture too...... I missplace the memory thing from my camera, which we just got, so I will look for it tonite when I get home from work...


----------



## dr.jaimie

i love the purple hair...you should try it on tuffy !


----------



## doctorcathy

now i'm wondering if your purple wig is expensive....because i've tried on wigs--and they're cheap and the hair comes out.










anyway...purple hair is a good look for you!!


----------



## Mystify79

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 7 2004, 08:39 AM
> *now i'm wondering if your purple wig is expensive....because i've tried on wigs--and they're cheap and the hair comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway...purple hair is a good look for you!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11399*


[/QUOTE]

I bought that wig on eBay and it's great quality and was only like $15.. I was surprised because I was expecting it to be a seriously cheapo wig, most of the colorful wigs are usually yuck, but it is pretty nice


----------



## Snertsmom

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 6 2004, 12:01 PM
> *Okay, I am a complete dork!  I can't get the pic in the message,  <_<  so I posted it in Toby's photo album!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11300*


[/QUOTE]

Ok Nicole, I must be a bigger dork than you...I went to Toby's dogster page (which by the way is DARLING) and couldn't find out how to locate your picture, so I guess you will have to spell-it-out to this DORK...ha

And I love all the wonderful pictures of all the 'mommy's and daddy's' of our precious little furbabies! Everyone is sooo pretty and YOUNG !

You definitely don't want my picture on here...it would 'wrinkle the pages' :lol:


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## Sunshine

I'll find a half decent one (tough job!) and post it soon. I PROMISE.

Personally, I think Abby is far more photogenic than I am!


----------



## ilove_d&m

ok so here is my picture. This picture is pretty recent.


----------



## ilove_d&m

I don't know why the picture is too small :wacko: . I will upload it in my gallery along with Daezie's 2nd b-day party.


----------



## Maxismom

My Picture is on my website here


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Here is ilove_d&m picture:










ilove_d&m: When you have the picture in the gallery go to the bigger picture and right click on it. Select Copy Image Location. In the post click on IMG, then paste the link in and click OK.


----------



## ilove_d&m

Thank you Lexi's mom  

I'm not as dark as the picture makes me look







.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

No problem!







Love the pictures!


----------



## mylittlebella

> _Originally posted by ilove_d&m_@Oct 12 2004, 04:38 PM
> *Thank you Lexi's mom
> 
> I'm not as dark as the picture makes me look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11826*


[/QUOTE]


Hey you have a great tan!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie

you three are so cute!


----------



## Sunshine

Okay, hopefully this worked.. it's not a very good pic... sorry


----------



## ilove_d&m

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella+Oct 12 2004, 04:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ilove_d&m
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 12 2004, 04:38 PM
> *Thank you Lexi's mom
> 
> I'm not as dark as the picture makes me look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11826*
Click to expand...


Hey you have a great tan!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11829
[/B][/QUOTE]

yeah, I gues you can say that I have a tan all year around :lol: 




> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 12 2004, 05:40 PM
> *you three are so cute!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11836*


[/QUOTE]

Thank You, LadyMontava


----------



## paris'mom

I am so late to *the movement*, but here are our pictures. 

Paris' parents (I am Mimi, and hubby is Tommy)


















and here is a new picture of my son









My picture is so small because I cut out of the mega cleveage dress I was wearing...lol

Love u guys!


----------



## joe

ok, i'm giving in, here is my and my wife at my companies chrismas party last night and yes I have a "perma grin" on from enjoying the holiday "spirits"


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

Joe--I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO OFF! LOL


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 12 2004, 03:51 PM
> *Joe--I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO OFF! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22348*


[/QUOTE]
Lol, me too! Haha, its a good pic of you and your wife though!


----------



## dr.jaimie

i was off too...great pic...u look so happy together


----------



## mee

i was sooo off tooo !!

i like ur grin !~ :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 12 2004, 04:00 PM
> *i like ur grin !~  :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22351*


[/QUOTE]
We all know why you're grinning! LOL


----------



## joe

not expecting a 6'1" big burly guy ? ? ?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Dec 12 2004, 04:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not expecting a 6'1" big burly guy ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22353*


[/QUOTE]
Lol, for some reason I thought u were a lot older :lol:


----------



## denise&chico

OH BOY I LANDED IN jOES REPLY SORRY JOE!







  i AM NOT TOO GOOD AT THIS PICTURE THING BUT THIS IS ME AND MY 3 KIDS 







~ DENISE
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22358
[/QUOTE]HERE IS A CURRENT PIX OF MY KIDS WITH CHICO FOR CHRISTMAS


----------



## denise&chico

SORRY!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Dec 12 2004, 04:23 PM
> *My Webpage  OH MY I NEED LESSONS IN POSTING PIXS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY CURRENT PIX OF MY KIDS WITH CHICO ~ DENISE
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22365*


[/QUOTE]
LOL :lol: Awww, You have very very cute children!


----------



## dr.jaimie

aww how sweet...u need pic shrinking lessons too lol j/k


----------



## mee

Denise == u filled up the entire PAGE 7 with ur "duplicated" photos.. hahahah 

i love ur photos ! ur kids and Chico are adorable !!


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Dec 12 2004, 05:07 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not expecting a 6'1" big burly guy ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22353*


[/QUOTE]








i can now imagine u making ur pet caskets and urns outside in ur backyard !
:lol: 

i would love to see u with ur furbabies pics too !!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

LOL~Joe is DEFINITELY not what I had pictured in my mind...LOL...big ol' guy like that running a "sissy dog" board...LOL...that is what the ******** in my area would say...LOL....of course then, don't you do another more "manly" forum too? So it evens out...he he...we love ya Joe...







Thanks for sharing...

Wondering if Jay will see that pic and crap is pants!?







Would hate to have JOE after me if I was him!!!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 12 2004, 04:40 PM
> *Wondering if Jay will see that pic and crap is pants!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would hate to have JOE after me if I was him!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22371*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 12 2004, 05:40 PM
> *of course then, don't you do another more "manly" forum too?*


does ur "manly" 4X4 car thingy forum members know that u have 2 maltese?


----------



## denise&chico

> _Originally posted by mee_@Dec 12 2004, 05:35 PM
> *Denise == u filled up the entire PAGE 7 with ur "duplicated" photos.. hahahah
> 
> i love ur photos ! ur kids and Chico are adorable !!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22369*


[/QUOTE]














i AM LAUGHING SO HARD RIGHT NOW I REALLY do NEED SHRINKING LESSONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joe

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 12 2004, 05:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tlunn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 12 2004, 05:40 PM
> *of course then, don't you do another more "manly" forum too?*
> 
> 
> 
> does ur "manly" 4X4 car thingy forum members know that u have 2 maltese?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22374
Click to expand...

[/B][/QUOTE]


yep, i have posted up pics of Sampson and Maggie before












> big ol' guy like that running a "sissy dog" board...LOL...that is what the ******** in my area would say...[/B]


I have ******* in me too











> Wondering if Jay will see that pic and crap is pants!?[/B]


----------



## saltymalty

Joe, your dog looks just like you!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## joe

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Dec 12 2004, 06:49 PM
> *Joe, your dog looks just like you!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22380*


[/QUOTE]


they say pets and humans can start to look like each other, we act alot alike too


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by Joe+Dec 12 2004, 07:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-saltymalty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 12 2004, 06:49 PM
> *Joe, your dog looks just like you!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22380*
Click to expand...


they say pets and humans can start to look like each other, we act alot alike too








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22386
[/B][/QUOTE]
I do agree with that!








I didnt even know this thread was here... haha







How did I miss this... anyway... i'm looking for a pic right now... ummmmmm...


----------



## charmypoo

I am joining in a little late but..

Here is me, Cookie and Nibbler...









This is Sparkle and I .. Bad photo of me but Sparkle looks great..


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## kodie

Alright... i'm looking through all these pictures... i cant find a good one...


----------



## charmypoo

Usually people think I am older but I am 25. I do feel old. It's so nice to see more young people on this forum.

Here are photos taken a few weeks ago during our cruise. We were in Eastern Carribean and spent a few days in Miami too. Gosh..it was fun. Now, I am back in snowy Toronto.

Me in Miami...









Some of my friends and our waitors on the cruise...


----------



## dr.jaimie

ok i must know....on the last pic...is that ur hand???


----------



## charmypoo

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 12 2004, 10:23 PM
> *ok i must know....on the last pic...is that ur hand???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22438*


[/QUOTE]

No, it's not. Looks bad huh! He wasn't actually touching my boob....but he was pointing at the waitor. Haha...


----------



## dr.jaimie




----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Dec 12 2004, 09:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LadyMontava
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 12 2004, 10:23 PM
> *ok i must know....on the last pic...is that ur hand???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22438*
Click to expand...

No, it's not. Looks bad huh! He wasn't actually touching my boob....but he was pointing at the waitor. Haha...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22441
[/B][/QUOTE]







Too funny!


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 12 2004, 10:01 PM
> *<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22425*


[/QUOTE]

is ur bf korean??

he looks korean

and Kodie is sooo cute in that 4 month photo !!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo+Dec 12 2004, 09:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LadyMontava
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 12 2004, 10:23 PM
> *ok i must know....on the last pic...is that ur hand???
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22438*
Click to expand...

No, it's not. Looks bad huh! He wasn't actually touching my boob....but he was pointing at the waitor. Haha...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22441
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah yeah, he was touching your boobies! LOL hahah jk jk jk


----------



## lani

I also thought Joe was a lot older for some reason.







I had no idea he was a young man.


----------



## snoopychan

Joe~ you are not what I pictured either!!  You & your wife are a great looking couple!

heres my pic--








:lol: i don't like to take pics; i'm not photogenic!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 13 2004, 02:42 AM
> *heres my pic--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:  i don't like to take pics; i'm not photogenic!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22538*


[/QUOTE]
Awwww, haha


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 12 2004, 10:31 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kodie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 12 2004, 10:01 PM
> *
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22425*
Click to expand...

is ur bf korean??

he looks korean

and Kodie is sooo cute in that 4 month photo !!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22447
[/B][/QUOTE]
Japanese


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I am so bad at this. None of you are how I pictured you.


----------



## Mystify79

LOL - I wasn't expecting you to look that either Joe! My husband is a big burly guy too and his friends all call him a "Big Tuffy" :lol: 



> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 12 2004, 05:40 PM
> *Wondering if Jay will see that pic and crap is pants!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would hate to have JOE after me if I was him!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22371*


[/QUOTE]














That is too funny!


----------



## Mystify79

Weird.. I totally missed the page with CharmyPoo's & Kodie's pictures! Kodie, I think that's how I pictured you in my mind.. But I was totally off on Charmypoo.. How funny that we get pictures in our heads and are just totally off! :lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Dec 13 2004, 12:51 PM
> *Weird.. I totally missed the page with CharmyPoo's & Kodie's pictures!  Kodie, I think that's how I pictured you in my mind.. But I was totally off on Charmypoo.. How funny that we get pictures in our heads and are just totally off!  :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22661*


[/QUOTE]


I was WAAAAY off on Charmypoo too!!!! I had her pegged as several years older....LOL


----------



## FannyMay

Ok I guess I am late with this too but I just found this thread today. They did it on the turtle forum that I am a part of but I didn't post a pic of me. I guess I like you all better lol. Besides I hate having my picture taken since I gained a million pounds so this is just about the only recent picture of me that's not my 3 year old wedding pictures!
This picture is also in my gallery on this site. 








I would post a picture of Fantasia's daddy but he got mad at me for putting him up in the gallery. Hint, hint, lol! 
I guess I am bad at this too because no one looks anything like I pictured either! Everyone is way younger than I thought. I guess it's because everyone on the other Malt forum was older than me besides Jackie. I am glad to see other young posters though!
Joe, so not what I pictured. I think I pictured a small geeky guy. I guess I think all computer guys are supposed to look geeky lol. It's not that way these days though. Everyone can be a computer geek without looking the part lol. 
Humm that picture is way too big! But I don't feel like shrinking it and putting it on my web space right now. Sorry for the HUGE scare everyone lol!


----------



## dr.jaimie

aww u 2 look cute together


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I had FannyMay as older too!!!


----------



## FannyMay

HAHA I am 26. HAHA almost put 25, but I just had a birthday! Man I am getting old! Geesh thanks alot now you made me think about it!


----------



## Mystify79

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 13 2004, 01:51 PM
> *HAHA I am 26.  HAHA almost put 25, but I just had a birthday!  Man I am getting old!  Geesh thanks alot now you made me think about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22711*


[/QUOTE]

Hahahaha.. don't say anything about being old at 26 because I'm turning 26 in January! I don't want to be old!


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 13 2004, 01:07 PM
> *But I don't feel like shrinking it and putting it on my web space right now.  Sorry for the HUGE scare everyone lol!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22673*


[/QUOTE]

hahaha i think u used up all the page too !! hahaha

i love your photo!


----------



## snoopychan

How can you guys say that 26 is old?!!  I wish I was 26!! Enjoy your 20's now while you can!!


----------



## Lilly521

Alright well i guess i missed this board when it first came up but i am gonna post anyways lol
Well i am pretty sure i am not allowed to take part in the complaining about getting old conversation i am 16








Well its not a very good photo that color washes me out really bad and i think it was raining but oh well btw i have really curly hair its just straightened that day


----------



## doctorcathy

everyone looks great in their pics!!! thats it...im gonna look for a prom pic or something and post that. LOL.


----------



## joe

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 14 2004, 09:15 PM
> *everyone looks great in their pics!!!  thats it...im gonna look for a prom pic or something and post that.  LOL.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23238*


[/QUOTE]


if i can do it, anyone can do it, bring om the prom pics


----------



## snoopychan

--heres my prom pic and my date dancing. :lol: can you believe I got chicken pox my senior year? so no prom for me!


----------



## dr.jaimie

lol too funny ur date looks HOT! LOL


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 14 2004, 10:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --heres my prom pic and my date dancing.  :lol:  can you believe I got chicken pox my senior year? so no prom for me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23313*


[/QUOTE]
Wow hes sure got the moves!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by DMZ dogs_@Dec 14 2004, 11:01 PM
> *I'm not posting a picture so that you can all continue picturing me as a ravishing beauty (so long as you don't think about the leg hair!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23323*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 14 2004, 10:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --heres my prom pic and my date dancing.  :lol:  can you believe I got chicken pox my senior year? so no prom for me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23313*


[/QUOTE]

I can see a lil of your neck! It's a sexy neck! Quit teasing us and show us the goods!


----------



## mylittlebella

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 15 2004, 12:59 AM
> *lol too funny ur date looks HOT! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23319*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## FannyMay

Awe that's sad that you didn't get to go to your prom. I went to 3! LOL My high school you got to go junior AND senior year. So junior year I went with my high school sweet heart (not such a sweet heart after all lol). Then my senior year and his junior year we went together again. Then we decided to go together for his senior year even though I had graduated. We broke up but a promise is a promise and we were still sorta friends and he was trying to get back together with me, so we went AGAIN! I hated the last prom but LOVED my dress. It was the most expensive gorgeous dress I ever owned (Besides my wedding dress of course!







). That prom wasn't at the school gym like all the others. This senior class decided to rent a castle and have it there. It would have been my best prom EVER if my ex wasn't trying to win me back and would have let me dance with my other friends! He had to know where I was every second and he had to dance with me every song! LOL anyway, bring on more pictures!!! Come on everyone we want to see you!


----------



## Mystify79

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 14 2004, 10:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --heres my prom pic and my date dancing.  :lol:  can you believe I got chicken pox my senior year? so no prom for me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23313*


[/QUOTE]
I got the chicken pox my senior year too!!! How funny!


----------



## babycoconut

Teehee. I met my hubby because of Senior prom. I didn't have a date (Didn't want to drag my college boyfriend to the prom!) So my best friend said "I know someone who needs a date! He keeps turning girls down, but i know he'd like you!" and she introduced me to Jay. I thought he was soo funny and cute and silly. So much like myself! We went to the prom, had a blast! Wellll... about 10 months later, he proposed, and i said yes, obviously! haha. We were engaged for about 3 years while he finished college and we saved up money.
I would've NEVER guessed that my impromptu prom date would end up being my hubby!


----------



## FannyMay

Awe that's such a great story! And with such a happy ending! I was engaged to the guy I wen to those proms with but we never got married. We were together for three years before I broke up with him. I was sick of...him I guess. He was a pot head who didn't pay attention to me. I got sick of his excuses and his actions and well I just couldn't see myself marrying him. I'm glad we split though because now I am married to the most wonderful guy in the world! We actually met when we were 14! Who would have thought that we would have gotten married all these years later. I love happy endings!


----------



## denise&chico

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## denise&chico

My WebpageSINCE WE ARE SHARING OUR PARTNERS HERE IS A PIX OF MY SON AND HUSBAND OF 15 YEARS :HOLY COW I FEEL OLD ONLY 37 ON NEWSYEARS EVE I GOT MARRIED AT 21 WHAT WAS I THINKING!









> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Dec 15 2004, 05:57 PM
> *AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23554*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## joe

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Dec 15 2004, 06:39 PM
> *I GOT MARRIED AT 21 WHAT WAS I THINKING!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23566*


[/QUOTE]

i got married when I was 17 (no i didnt have to and Kim was 18) married in April of 1990, graduated high school in June of 1990








it was funny the last few months, if I missed school my wife had to write my sick notes


----------



## Lilly521

> _Originally posted by Joe+Dec 15 2004, 07:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Denise&Chico
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 15 2004, 06:39 PM
> * I GOT MARRIED AT 21 WHAT WAS I THINKING!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23566*
Click to expand...

i got married when I was 17 (no i didnt have to and Kim was 18) married in April of 1990, graduated high school in June of 1990








it was funny the last few months, if I missed school my wife had to write my sick notes








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23581
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow i could NOT picture myself being married in a year or 2 lol i guess i just havnt had a boyfriend i really like yet...i am the worst girlfriend on earth i dated a guy for 4 months and didint know his name


----------



## Airmid

> _Originally posted by Joe+Dec 15 2004, 07:32 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Denise&Chico
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 15 2004, 06:39 PM
> * I GOT MARRIED AT 21 WHAT WAS I THINKING!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23566*
Click to expand...

i got married when I was 17 (no i didnt have to and Kim was 18) married in April of 1990, graduated high school in June of 1990








it was funny the last few months, if I missed school my wife had to write my sick notes








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23581
[/B][/QUOTE]

I got married at 27, and I think THAT was too young! Had my daughter 2 months before 30, and another kids less than 2 years later, than another 2 years later.....We're Irish-what do you want from me...







heh.

I'm going to attempt a picture of me and my husband-I have the same kind of smile that Joe had in his picture...It was an awsome Brazilian Restaurant in NYC.










I no longer have the bleached look-I'm back to my natural red/brown. (Blond is my summer look...lol)


----------



## denise&chico

> _Originally posted by Airmid+Dec 15 2004, 07:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2004, 07:32 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Denise&Chico*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 15 2004, 06:39 PM
> I GOT MARRIED AT 21 WHAT WAS I THINKING!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23566*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> i got married when I was 17 (no i didnt have to and Kim was 18) married in April of 1990, graduated high school in June of 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was funny the last few months, if I missed school my wife had to write my sick notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23581*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

I got married at 27, and I think THAT was too young! Had my daughter 2 months before 30, and another kids less than 2 years later, than another 2 years later.....We're Irish-what do you want from me...







heh.

I'm going to attempt a picture of me and my husband-I have the same kind of smile that Joe had in his picture...It was an awsome Brazilian Restaurant in NYC.










I no longer have the bleached look-I'm back to my natural red/brown. (Blond is my summer look...lol)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23587
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL i went for the lighter color hair for a while too but now i am back to med brown my hubby and i met i was 19 he was 20 we dated a year got engaged planned a wedding in the next year that was 1989 we were married ,had my son in 1991 then my daughter in 1994 then my last child in 2001 .i wouldnt have done it anyother way


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Dec 15 2004, 07:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2004, 07:52 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2004, 07:32 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin-Denise&Chico
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 15 2004, 06:39 PM
> I GOT MARRIED AT 21 WHAT WAS I THINKING!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23566
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> i got married when I was 17 (no i didnt have to and Kim was 18) married in April of 1990, graduated high school in June of 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was funny the last few months, if I missed school my wife had to write my sick notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23581
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I got married at 27, and I think THAT was too young! Had my daughter 2 months before 30, and another kids less than 2 years later, than another 2 years later.....We're Irish-what do you want from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a picture of me and my husband-I have the same kind of smile that Joe had in his picture...It was an awsome Brazilian Restaurant in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I no longer have the bleached look-I'm back to my natural red/brown. (Blond is my summer look...lol)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23587
> *
Click to expand...

LOL i went for the lighter color hair for a while too but now i am back to med brown my hubby and i met i was 19 he was 20 we dated a year got engaged planned a wedding in the next year that was 1989 we were married ,had my son in 1991 then my daughter in 1994 then my last child in 2001 .i wouldnt have done it anyother way








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23596
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well, I'm only 22...we got married when I was 19 and he was 22, no kids yet though! Just our lil' furbaby, and 2 cats.


----------



## denise&chico

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Dec 15 2004, 09:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Denise&[email protected] 15 2004, 07:44 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2004, 07:52 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2004, 07:32 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin-Denise&Chico
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 15 2004, 06:39 PM
> I GOT MARRIED AT 21 WHAT WAS I THINKING!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23566
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i got married when I was 17 (no i didnt have to and Kim was 18) married in April of 1990, graduated high school in June of 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was funny the last few months, if I missed school my wife had to write my sick notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23581*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I got married at 27, and I think THAT was too young! Had my daughter 2 months before 30, and another kids less than 2 years later, than another 2 years later.....We're Irish-what do you want from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a picture of me and my husband-I have the same kind of smile that Joe had in his picture...It was an awsome Brazilian Restaurant in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I no longer have the bleached look-I'm back to my natural red/brown. (Blond is my summer look...lol)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23587
> *
Click to expand...

*
LOL i went for the lighter color hair for a while too but now i am back to med brown my hubby and i met i was 19 he was 20 we dated a year got engaged planned a wedding in the next year that was 1989 we were married ,had my son in 1991 then my daughter in 1994 then my last child in 2001 .i wouldnt have done it anyother way








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23596
*[/QUOTE]
Well, I'm only 22...we got married when I was 19 and he was 22, no kids yet though! Just our lil' furbaby, and 2 cats. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23613
[/B][/QUOTE]
ceasars mom ~ That s how it starts


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Dec 15 2004, 08:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Caesar's [email protected] 15 2004, 09:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Denise&[email protected] 15 2004, 07:44 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2004, 07:52 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2004, 07:32 PM
> <!--QuoteBegin-Denise&Chico
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 15 2004, 06:39 PM
> I GOT MARRIED AT 21 WHAT WAS I THINKING!
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23566
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i got married when I was 17 (no i didnt have to and Kim was 18) married in April of 1990, graduated high school in June of 1990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was funny the last few months, if I missed school my wife had to write my sick notes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23581
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I got married at 27, and I think THAT was too young! Had my daughter 2 months before 30, and another kids less than 2 years later, than another 2 years later.....We're Irish-what do you want from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a picture of me and my husband-I have the same kind of smile that Joe had in his picture...It was an awsome Brazilian Restaurant in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I no longer have the bleached look-I'm back to my natural red/brown. (Blond is my summer look...lol)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> LOL i went for the lighter color hair for a while too but now i am back to med brown my hubby and i met i was 19 he was 20 we dated a year got engaged planned a wedding in the next year that was 1989 we were married ,had my son in 1991 then my daughter in 1994 then my last child in 2001 .i wouldnt have done it anyother way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23596
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Well, I'm only 22...we got married when I was 19 and he was 22, no kids yet though! Just our lil' furbaby, and 2 cats.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23613
> *
Click to expand...

ceasars mom ~ That s how it starts





























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23617
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL


----------



## kodie

and here i am dating the same guy for almost 5 yrs coming up in july! No ring... and i'm 24yrs old. whats wrong with this picture??? -_-


----------



## Mystify79

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 16 2004, 01:52 PM
> *and here i am dating the same guy for almost 5 yrs coming up in july!  No ring... and i'm 24yrs old.  whats wrong with this picture???  -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23806*


[/QUOTE]
It took 4 years for me to get a ring! :lol: He needed A LOT of hints!


----------



## Nicolle916

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 15 2004, 06:47 PM
> *Wow i could NOT picture myself being married in a year or 2 lol i guess i just  havnt had a boyfriend i really like yet...i am the worst girlfriend on earth i dated a guy for 4 months and didint know his name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23583*


[/QUOTE]

Don't worry. I'm 27 and still can't picture myself getting married. But then again I haven't found a guy that I can spend more than a few weeks with...not to mention the rest of my life! The bad news is I think I'm getting more picky with age! Oh well...at least I get to spend as must time and money on Bella with no one to answer to!

Nicolle


----------



## Toby's Mom




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 16 2004, 01:52 PM
> *and here i am dating the same guy for almost 5 yrs coming up in july!  No ring... and i'm 24yrs old.  whats wrong with this picture???  -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23806*


[/QUOTE]

GIRL! I've been with the same guy for like 7 yrs. No ring and I'm 24 too! I don't know about you, but I dont mind! LOL. You're 24 girl! That's a crazy age! Who cares!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Dec 16 2004, 02:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lilly521
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 15 2004, 06:47 PM
> *...i am the worst girlfriend on earth i dated a guy for 4 months and didint know his name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23583*
Click to expand...

LOL How did that happen?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23821
[/B][/QUOTE]

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW DID THAT HAPPENED!







He must not left ya anything to remember by. KAKAKAK...oh wait...How old are you? I shouldn't be talking like that if you're young LOL.


----------



## mylittlebella

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916+Dec 16 2004, 04:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lilly521
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 15 2004, 06:47 PM
> *Wow i could NOT picture myself being married in a year or 2 lol i guess i just  havnt had a boyfriend i really like yet...i am the worst girlfriend on earth i dated a guy for 4 months and didint know his name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23583*
Click to expand...

Don't worry. I'm 27 and still can't picture myself getting married. But then again I haven't found a guy that I can spend more than a few weeks with...not to mention the rest of my life! The bad news is I think I'm getting more picky with age! Oh well...at least I get to spend as must time and money on Bella with no one to answer to!

Nicolle
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23820
[/B][/QUOTE]


Me too...I'm 30 and I haven't found anyone I would marry. I do have a boyfriend but I don't think we'll get married. I too have more time to spend with my Bella









I posted my picture already but here is a new one I just took at my company's holiday party.


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 16 2004, 03:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kodie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 16 2004, 01:52 PM
> *and here i am dating the same guy for almost 5 yrs coming up in july!  No ring... and i'm 24yrs old.  whats wrong with this picture???  -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23806*
Click to expand...

GIRL! I've been with the same guy for like 7 yrs. No ring and I'm 24 too! I don't know about you, but I dont mind! LOL. You're 24 girl! That's a crazy age! Who cares!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23822
[/B][/QUOTE]
do you live with ur bf?


----------



## Lilly521

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 16 2004, 03:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2004, 02:43 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Lilly521*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 15 2004, 06:47 PM
> ...i am the worst girlfriend on earth i dated a guy for 4 months and didint know his name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23583*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> LOL How did that happen?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23821*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOW DID THAT HAPPENED!







He must not left ya anything to remember by. KAKAKAK...oh wait...How old are you? I shouldn't be talking like that if you're young LOL.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23823
[/B][/QUOTE]

Alright well heres the deal i am just awful with names to begin with and actully i thought i knew his name its when i got it WRONG







i found out i didnt know it...he was actully alright about it the first couple times but after that well i thought it would just be best to break up lol 
anyways i was 14 when i went out with him so yeah nothing going on there







i am 16 now and if you think you need to clean up what you are talking about for me you havnt walked threw high school lately


----------



## babycoconut

HAHA! Joe, that IS young! I thought i was bad getting married at 21!
That's kind of sweet, though! Your wife writing your sick notes!
I really need to post a pic of myself!
Hmmm... WAIT! That's me in my avatar! I haven't shaved in a while.
<---- Jen


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by babycoconut_@Dec 16 2004, 04:24 PM
> *I really need to post a pic of myself!
> Hmmm... WAIT! That's me in my avatar! I haven't shaved in a while.
> <---- Jen
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23849*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 16 2004, 04:20 PM
> *Alright well heres the deal i am just awful with names to begin with and actully i thought i knew his name its when i got it WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found out i didnt know it...he was actully alright about it the first couple times but after that well i thought it would just be best to break up lol
> anyways i was 14 when i went out with him so yeah nothing going on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am 16 now and if you think you need to clean up what you are talking about for me you havnt walked threw  high school lately
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23847*


[/QUOTE]

HAHA! Who am I kidding! My nephew(9) knows alot more about "stuff" than I did at his age! LOL. At 9, I thought I was gonna go to he11 for saying the F word. 

Babycoconut--HAHAH maybe you should check out the waxing thread! LOL


----------



## babycoconut

I think this is me.... I'm just guessing at this one... I'm just typing an address of the image i *think* it is on my server. 
Ok, yeah. This is from this summer. The only thing that has really changed is my hair is much lighter now. Like white to match Coco. haha.

Here's me on vacay! I actually had some color!


----------



## babycoconut

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 16 2004, 05:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lilly521
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 16 2004, 04:20 PM
> *Alright well heres the deal i am just awful with names to begin with and actully i thought i knew his name its when i got it WRONG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found out i didnt know it...he was actully alright about it the first couple times but after that well i thought it would just be best to break up lol
> anyways i was 14 when i went out with him so yeah nothing going on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am 16 now and if you think you need to clean up what you are talking about for me you havnt walked threw  high school lately
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23847*
Click to expand...

HAHA! Who am I kidding! My nephew(9) knows alot more about "stuff" than I did at his age! LOL. At 9, I thought I was gonna go to he11 for saying the F word. 

Babycoconut--HAHAH maybe you should check out the waxing thread! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23853
[/B][/QUOTE]

HAHA! I should! I should really wax my face.








Hahahha, i thought i was goin to he11 for saying the f-word when i was 16! lol.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom

My picture with my husband. Obviously our wedding day.

Please dont tell me I look like a high schooler, I get that enough from my students parents.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@Dec 16 2004, 10:49 PM
> *My picture with my husband.  Obviously our wedding day.
> 
> Please dont tell me I look like a high schooler, I get that enough from my students parents.*


That's a nice photo! Happy bride and groom.....







How long have you been married? Is that you in the photos on Boom Boom's web page?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

Okay, talking about being mistaken for being in highschool. Tonight was my husband's school's Christmas program. We went to watch it and afterwards the town was having their "Old Time Christmas" and had a hayride. Hubby and I went on the hayride together and one of my husband's student's brothers (get that? :new_Eyecrazy: ) asked if I was the new student (they are supposed to get a new highschool girl). I was like no I am his wife.








Then a couple weeks ago I went to by the football movie, Any Given Sunday, from Walmart for my husband, and apparently it is rated R, the check out lady asked for my I.D.!! I was like I am 22, definantely not under 18!!! Oh well maybe I will enjoy it later.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Dec 16 2004, 10:24 PM
> *Okay, talking about being mistaken for being in highschool.  Tonight was my husband's school's Christmas program.  We went to watch it and afterwards the town was having their "Old Time Christmas" and had a hayride.  Hubby and I went on the hayride together and one of my husband's student's brothers (get that? :new_Eyecrazy: ) asked if I was the new student (they are supposed to get a new highschool girl).  I was like no I am his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a couple weeks ago I went to by the football movie, Any Given Sunday, from Walmart for my husband, and apparently it is rated R, the check out lady asked for my I.D.!!  I was like I am 22, definantely not under 18!!!  Oh well maybe I will enjoy it later.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23893*


[/QUOTE]
Do you sound like you're 10 though? I look and sound like I'm 10...I think ppl are crazy though. I'm 24! Must be because I have tiddies of a 10 yr old







. *sighs* But hey, when we're in our mid-50's, ppl will think we're 40! WOOHOO!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 16 2004, 11:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Caesar's Mommie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 16 2004, 10:24 PM
> *Okay, talking about being mistaken for being in highschool.  Tonight was my husband's school's Christmas program.  We went to watch it and afterwards the town was having their "Old Time Christmas" and had a hayride.  Hubby and I went on the hayride together and one of my husband's student's brothers (get that? :new_Eyecrazy: ) asked if I was the new student (they are supposed to get a new highschool girl).  I was like no I am his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a couple weeks ago I went to by the football movie, Any Given Sunday, from Walmart for my husband, and apparently it is rated R, the check out lady asked for my I.D.!!  I was like I am 22, definantely not under 18!!!  Oh well maybe I will enjoy it later.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23893*
Click to expand...

Do you sound like you're 10 though? I look and sound like I'm 10...I think ppl are crazy though. I'm 24! Must be because I have tiddies of a 10 yr old







. *sighs* But hey, when we're in our mid-50's, ppl will think we're 40! WOOHOO!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23898
[/B][/QUOTE]
Well I don't think I sound like I am 10 and my tiddies aren't that big, but they are bigger than a 10 year olds. He thought I was in high school though. I dont know how old hte lady at Walmart thought I was, I did have my keys and credit card in my hand though, so i guess at last 16??


----------



## doctorcathy

Ok, here's a pic of Casey and Gruffi at the dog park. 












I still havent found a prom pic. lol. i'll just force myself to lose weight and i'll start posting better pics of myself! lol.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Dec 17 2004, 12:07 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2004, 11:01 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Caesar's Mommie*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Dec 16 2004, 10:24 PM
> Okay, talking about being mistaken for being in highschool.  Tonight was my husband's school's Christmas program.  We went to watch it and afterwards the town was having their "Old Time Christmas" and had a hayride.  Hubby and I went on the hayride together and one of my husband's student's brothers (get that? :new_Eyecrazy: ) asked if I was the new student (they are supposed to get a new highschool girl).  I was like no I am his wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a couple weeks ago I went to by the football movie, Any Given Sunday, from Walmart for my husband, and apparently it is rated R, the check out lady asked for my I.D.!!  I was like I am 22, definantely not under 18!!!  Oh well maybe I will enjoy it later.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23893*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Do you sound like you're 10 though? I look and sound like I'm 10...I think ppl are crazy though. I'm 24! Must be because I have tiddies of a 10 yr old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *sighs* But hey, when we're in our mid-50's, ppl will think we're 40! WOOHOO!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23898*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]
Well I don't think I sound like I am 10 and my tiddies aren't that big, but they are bigger than a 10 year olds. He thought I was in high school though. I dont know how old hte lady at Walmart thought I was, I did have my keys and credit card in my hand though, so i guess at last 16??








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23899
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is funny!!!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 16 2004, 11:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Boom Boom's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 16 2004, 10:49 PM
> *My picture with my husband.  Obviously our wedding day.
> 
> Please dont tell me I look like a high schooler, I get that enough from my students parents.*
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice photo! Happy bride and groom.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you been married? Is that you in the photos on Boom Boom's web page?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23890
Click to expand...

[/B][/QUOTE]

We've been married about a year and a half. And yeah, I'm in a few of them. They're all labeled.. If it says me, it literally means me.

BTW - I was 24 in October. 

I took some students on a school retreat in November, all seniors. Well when we got there the other adults thought I was one of the students! So did the other students! Thought it was supposed to be good to look young. Anyway, it was a good weekend and lots of fun, people figured out I was an adult when I had my adult bed room!


----------



## sassy14830

Ok I know why bring this up.... I got to looking at it and I dont know alot of the people on this thread I guess they dont post anymore. Also several of the pics arent there. I thought I might get it going again so it can be updated.

ok on with the pics
Me about a year ago









new years 03









new years 05









Now dont be shy I want pics


----------



## carrie

Fine, I'll play along.........hope you guys can't see this well... LOL

<picture has expired>


----------



## g1enda1e

> Fine, I'll play along.........hope you guys can't see this well... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> <span style="font-family:Times">and oh, I was holding the corona for a friend...</span>


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Ok I'll update mine too.

This was just taken on July 2nd.


----------



## Ladysmom

That's a great picture of you and the girls, Kristi! I can't believe how much Nikki has grown already!


----------



## sheila2182

This is Maggie & me our choc lab. who went to the bridge







She was a rescue that we had for about 6 yrs before cancer took her,she was a great family member!


----------



## Angus

Hmmm...the most recent pics I have online would be from December 2004 when we went to Thailand:

In Krabi, Thailand:










On Bangkok's Canals:


----------



## HollyHobbie

ok I know this thread is kinda old but I wasn't around when it started so here is my pic...it is not a very good one it was taken in the hallway of the hotel this past weekend....I am the short one with the skirt on...and no i'm not prego the shirt just looks that way in pics but not real life i swear lol.

the other girls is my sister....


----------



## denise&chico

hi here is me and my boys taken today boy was it HOT today!


----------



## elliesmomie

here's a pic of me and l.e. from april 2005. she was just 3 months old! she was so cute and tiny


----------



## Jolie

Sorry, I tryed and tryed again to make this smaller but this is how it's going to be. Oh, I don't really like my picture taken...


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 21 2005, 07:19 PM
> *I've snuck a couple of pics of me taken this week into my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83473*


[/QUOTE]
Yay! Can you post them bigger, please?


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by scrappy+Jul 21 2005, 07:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2005, 10:24 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-scrappy*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 21 2005, 07:19 PM
> I've snuck a couple of pics of me taken this week into my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83473*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Yay! Can you post them bigger, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83474*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

NOPE!








I do not consider myself to be very photogenic so you are lucky I succumbed at all









Can't yah tell I am blond and 6ft tall LOL Okay, I am 5.2 with blue eyes and I die my hair dark to look intelligent.















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=83477
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Vikki and Audrey

I cannot believe the last pic I had taken of me with Audrey was last winter!







I always seem to be taking the pics so there are some lovely ones of her with her Daddy, just none with me!

I'll try and get some new ones taken this w/end. Anyway, this is us last winter....


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Vikki and Audrey_@Jul 27 2005, 11:00 AM
> *I cannot believe the last pic I had taken of me with Audrey was last winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always seem to be taking the pics so there are some lovely ones of her with her Daddy, just none with me!
> 
> I'll try and get some new ones taken this w/end. Anyway, this is us last winter....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84942*


[/QUOTE]

What a great pic!


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 27 2005, 10:33 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Vikki and Audrey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 27 2005, 11:00 AM
> *I cannot believe the last pic I had taken of me with Audrey was last winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always seem to be taking the pics so there are some lovely ones of her with her Daddy, just none with me!
> 
> I'll try and get some new ones taken this w/end. Anyway, this is us last winter....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84942*
Click to expand...

What a great pic!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84962
[/B][/QUOTE]
Your turn now K/C!!!


----------



## TheButtercup

i'm trying. i printed out the "how to" and while i understand each word used, when they're all together as sentences and pargraphs, i turn stupid and cant comprehend. and i'm openly admitting this.









we'll see if this brings up me and the buttercup...here is a halloween pic, she was dressed up as Buttercup, the Powerpuff Girl she was named after. because after all, she is one helluva rompin' stompin', butt-kickin' little princess!









ann marie and the "notice which one of us gets to wear the cheesy costume" buttercup


----------



## AJ

Thats a great picture!!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by AJ+Jul 27 2005, 11:51 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 27 2005, 10:33 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Vikki and Audrey*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 27 2005, 11:00 AM
> I cannot believe the last pic I had taken of me with Audrey was last winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always seem to be taking the pics so there are some lovely ones of her with her Daddy, just none with me!
> 
> I'll try and get some new ones taken this w/end. Anyway, this is us last winter....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84942*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> What a great pic!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84962*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]
Your turn now K/C!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84978
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK A.J. .... I posted one in the Gallery.... prefer not to have it here.








Gallery Photo


----------



## mimi2

K/C, thats a great pic! Very classy!


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by mimi2_@Jul 29 2005, 11:41 PM
> *K/C, thats a great pic!  Very classy!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85923*


[/QUOTE]

Oh, thanks!







... Now it's your turn!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 29 2005, 09:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2005, 11:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 27 2005, 10:33 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin-Vikki and Audrey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 27 2005, 11:00 AM
> I cannot believe the last pic I had taken of me with Audrey was last winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always seem to be taking the pics so there are some lovely ones of her with her Daddy, just none with me!
> 
> I'll try and get some new ones taken this w/end. Anyway, this is us last winter....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> What a great pic!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84962
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Your turn now K/C!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84978
> *
Click to expand...

OK A.J. .... I posted one in the Gallery.... prefer not to have it here.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85915
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great picture! It is nice to put a name with a face...although somewhere in my mind I had you pegged as blonde...I DON'T know why...but I did...


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jul 30 2005, 08:47 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 29 2005, 09:55 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2005, 11:51 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 27 2005, 10:33 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin-Vikki and Audrey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 27 2005, 11:00 AM
> I cannot believe the last pic I had taken of me with Audrey was last winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always seem to be taking the pics so there are some lovely ones of her with her Daddy, just none with me!
> 
> I'll try and get some new ones taken this w/end. Anyway, this is us last winter....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What a great pic!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84962*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Your turn now K/C!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84978
> *
Click to expand...

*

OK A.J. .... I posted one in the Gallery.... prefer not to have it here.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85915
*[/QUOTE]

Great picture! It is nice to put a name with a face...although somewhere in my mind I had you pegged as blonde...I DON'T know why...but I did...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85945
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, I wish I were a blonde!! My hair looks a lot darker in the photo... I guess it could be called "golden brown". It is as light as my hairdresser could make it without it falling out!!


----------



## Theresa

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 12 2004, 08:02 PM
> *Alright... i'm looking through all these pictures... i cant find a good one...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22425*


[/QUOTE]







Same here all the pics are just so fun to look at still reading thru all the post I will try and find at least 1 good pic i take the worst pictures
I too pictured Joe alittle older sorry


----------



## Theresa

> _Originally posted by Theresa+Jul 30 2005, 07:31 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kodie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 12 2004, 08:02 PM
> *Alright... i'm looking through all these pictures... i cant find a good one...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22425*
Click to expand...









Same here all the pics are just so fun to look at still reading thru all the post I will try and find at least 1 good pic i take the worst pictures
I too pictured Joe alittle older sorry








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85949
[/B][/QUOTE] I jsut saw the date on this thread glad someone brought it back up this is really fun to see everyone


----------



## Theresa

ok here goes this is me and my son at his 8th grade graduation and Summers real mom my daugther dads some where :lol: taking the pics


----------



## Theresa

> _Originally posted by Theresa_@Jul 30 2005, 08:02 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here goes this is me and my son at his 8th grade graduation and Summers real mom my daugther dads some where  :lol:  taking the pics
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85957*


[/QUOTE] ok i don't now how to make larger? sorry


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Theresa+Jul 30 2005, 11:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Theresa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 30 2005, 08:02 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here goes this is me and my son at his 8th grade graduation and Summers real mom my daugther dads some where  :lol:  taking the pics
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85957*
Click to expand...

 ok i don't now how to make larger? sorry
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85958
[/B][/QUOTE]

I viewed them in your Gallery and you and your family are very attractive. Nice pics!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Theresa+Jul 30 2005, 10:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Theresa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 30 2005, 08:02 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here goes this is me and my son at his 8th grade graduation and Summers real mom my daugther dads some where  :lol:  taking the pics
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85957*
Click to expand...

 ok i don't now how to make larger? sorry
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85958
[/B][/QUOTE]
In your gallery click on the pic to make it larger then right click and copy the image location. Then in the post click on the IMG button and paste in the location. 




























Great Pics!!!


----------



## miko's mommy

Looking goofy with Miko:









My husband, miko (in the Juicy bag) and I in New York









On a hike:









My husband will kill me if he finds out I am posting our pics on a web!!


----------



## joe

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 29 2005, 10:55 PM
> *OK A.J. .... I posted one in the Gallery.... prefer not to have it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85915*


[/QUOTE]

how do you whistle on the internet? woo wee, i am the luckiest forum admin on the internet to be surrounded by all beautiful women


----------



## saltymalty

Hey Joe...I got all excited when I saw that you had posted...I was hoping for a photo of you with pierced nipples and tattoos!


----------



## joe

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jul 30 2005, 03:47 PM
> *I was hoping for a photo of you with pierced nipples and tattoos!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85980*


[/QUOTE]








not going to happen


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 30 2005, 03:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-saltymalty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 30 2005, 03:47 PM
> *I was hoping for a photo of you with pierced nipples and tattoos!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85980*
Click to expand...









not going to happen








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85982
[/B][/QUOTE]
Me too!! I was so surprised to see what you looked like Joe!! Totally off







We need a new picture, pleease!!


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 29 2005, 09:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2005, 11:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's [email protected] 27 2005, 10:33 AM
> <!--QuoteBegin-Vikki and Audrey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 27 2005, 11:00 AM
> I cannot believe the last pic I had taken of me with Audrey was last winter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always seem to be taking the pics so there are some lovely ones of her with her Daddy, just none with me!
> 
> I'll try and get some new ones taken this w/end. Anyway, this is us last winter....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84942
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> What a great pic!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84962
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Your turn now K/C!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84978
> *
Click to expand...

OK A.J. .... I posted one in the Gallery.... prefer not to have it here.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85915
[/B][/QUOTE]
yay!!! I almost missed that post!!!! You look GREAT!!!

P.S. Joe, youre married, remember that







I dont think your wife would want you looking at pretty girls on the internet, and whistling at them!!


----------



## joe

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Jul 30 2005, 06:25 PM
> *P.S. Joe, youre married, remember that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think your wife would want you looking at pretty girls on the internet, and whistling at them!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86013*


[/QUOTE]

haha, we have been together for about 17 years now so we are way past any jealousy, plus if i Have to listen to her gasp and sigh (and other strange noises) everytime she sees Orlando Bloom(sp) on Tv I dont think she will say anything :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Orlando Bloom!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

I got a hair cut in May/June (if ya'll didnt notice in my post about Jaimie). Say goodbye to 7 inches!









*Look at me in my silly-sexy pose! PUAHAHAHAHAH Ya'll know I'm too sexy for my hair!














Can ya'll see Cloud's head? *


----------



## joe

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 30 2005, 09:50 PM
> *Look at me in my silly-sexy pose!*


WOW! that is an awesome pic


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

LMAO! Great pic though.


----------



## joe

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 30 2005, 09:45 PM
> *Orlando Bloom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86055*


[/QUOTE]


easy now


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 30 2005, 08:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ButterCloudandNoriko
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 30 2005, 09:50 PM
> *Look at me in my silly-sexy pose!*
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! that is an awesome pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86062
Click to expand...

[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! Guess what camera I used?














I photoshopped the crud off this picture! LOL


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by Joe+Jul 30 2005, 08:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 30 2005, 06:25 PM
> *
> P.S. Joe, youre married, remember that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think your wife would want you looking at pretty girls on the internet, and whistling at them!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86013*
Click to expand...

haha, we have been together for about 17 years now so we are way past any jealousy, plus if i Have to listen to her gasp and sigh (and other strange noises) everytime she sees Orlando Bloom(sp) on Tv I dont think she will say anything :lol:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86048
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thats different, I mean what girl doesnt??


----------



## AJ

Great pic ButtercloudandNoriko!!!


----------



## Theresa

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 30 2005, 10:54 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2005, 10:06 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Theresa*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 30 2005, 08:02 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here goes this is me and my son at his 8th grade graduation and Summers real mom my daugther dads some where  :lol:  taking the pics
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85957*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * ok i don't now how to make larger? sorry
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85958*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]
In your gallery click on the pic to make it larger then right click and copy the image location. Then in the post click on the IMG button and paste in the location. 




























Great Pics!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85972
[/B][/QUOTE]







I'll try that but THANKS for putting them up for me and thanks I do think my kids are beautiful







m what can I say


----------



## Theresa

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 30 2005, 09:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2005, 11:06 AM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-Theresa*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 30 2005, 08:02 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok here goes this is me and my son at his 8th grade graduation and Summers real mom my daugther dads some where  :lol:  taking the pics
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85957*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * ok i don't now how to make larger? sorry
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85958*
Click to expand...

*
*[/QUOTE]

I viewed them in your Gallery and you and your family are very attractive. Nice pics!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85967
[/B][/QUOTE]







oh thanks Kallie their just growing up way to fast for me miss the days when they really needed me for things oh well I have Summer and the family says I worry more about her then i do them







i don't but don't tell them that lol i worry about Summer just as much as them


----------



## Theresa

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 30 2005, 06:50 PM
> *I got a hair cut in May/June (if ya'll didnt notice in my post about Jaimie).  Say goodbye to 7 inches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at me in my silly-sexy pose!  PUAHAHAHAHAH  Ya'll know I'm too sexy for my hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can ya'll see Cloud's head?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86059*


[/QUOTE]







looks great very cute picture


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jul 30 2005, 09:50 PM
> *I got a hair cut in May/June (if ya'll didnt notice in my post about Jaimie).  Say goodbye to 7 inches!*


wow! How old are you again?? I thought you were younger than me... you look older than me..









In a good way silly!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Aug 2 2005, 01:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ButterCloudandNoriko
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 30 2005, 09:50 PM
> *I got a hair cut in May/June (if ya'll didnt notice in my post about Jaimie).  Say goodbye to 7 inches!*
> 
> 
> 
> wow! How old are you again?? I thought you were younger than me... you look older than me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a good way silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86690
Click to expand...

[/B][/QUOTE]

Lemme see your picture. A recent picture...I believe you posted it ONCE. Aren't we the same age? I'm 25.


----------



## kodie

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Aug 2 2005, 03:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2005, 01:53 PM
> *<!--QuoteBegin-ButterCloudandNoriko*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Jul 30 2005, 09:50 PM
> I got a hair cut in May/June (if ya'll didnt notice in my post about Jaimie).  Say goodbye to 7 inches!*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> wow! How old are you again?? I thought you were younger than me... you look older than me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a good way silly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86690*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *
Click to expand...

Lemme see your picture. A recent picture...I believe you posted it ONCE. Aren't we the same age? I'm 25.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86713
[/B][/QUOTE]
You look so much more mature than me














Everyone thinks i'm only 16...









I did post it.... hehehehe... i'll think about posting it again...


----------



## puppy_luv4life

ok everybody.. heres me!!!

Me!








Me and my brother being retarded at the lake..(no hes not gay...or retarded! lol)


----------



## Vikki and Audrey

Here are a couple of pics of us:











At the wedding this w/end: 










Audrey and I in Vermont this w/end: 










Audrey with Daddy: 










At least these are more up to date than the last winter pic I posted!!


----------



## Tyler's Sis

I'm late. I couldn't find any recent pics of me on my dad's computer so I used this from last year. It's a bad picture of me but my dad looks fine.


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 2 2005, 09:07 PM
> *I'm late. I couldn't find any recent pics of me on my dad's computer so I used this from last year. It's a bad picture of me but my dad looks fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86827*


[/QUOTE]
Cool!!! How old are you?


----------



## Tyler's Sis

I was 10 there but right now I'm 11. Suprising huh?


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 2 2005, 09:25 PM
> *I was 10 there but right now I'm 11. Suprising huh?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86835*


[/QUOTE]
Definitely, its very good though, dont worry, I sent you a pm


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> Lemme see your picture. A recent picture...I believe you posted it ONCE. Aren't we the same age? I'm 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86713


You look so much more mature than me














Everyone thinks i'm only 16...









I did post it.... hehehehe... i'll think about posting it again...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86717
[/QUOTE]
Mature and me dont go together well. I'm goofy. lol

Tyler's sis--You're so adorable.


----------



## alwaysbj

my picture can be seen if u click on my name alwaysbj..................


----------



## alwaysbj

My Webpage


----------



## scottchelf

This is a picture of us at Dollywood in Pigeon Forge, TN.

We'd taken my mother in law with us that week...... gosh, aint I sweet. It was even my idea.

From left to right is, Linda (my mother in law), Cheyenne, Traci (my wife), and me.
In front is Ashton.


----------



## MalteseJane

Yes you ARE sweet. But you are not the only one. My husband has taken his mother in law on many trips. Sadly we cannot anymore. She is older and does not want to make the long trip from France to here anymore. We understand.


----------



## k/c mom

Scott, you did good posting the pic!! Nice family...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Aug 11 2005, 08:28 AM
> *We'd taken my mother in law with us that week...... gosh, aint I sweet.  It was even my idea.
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89353*


[/QUOTE]


You took your mother-in-law for a baby sitter for the kids....







Don't make it sound all sweet...







You and Traci wanted to ride roller coasters and stuff together....







That's the REAL story!


----------



## scottchelf

You took your mother-in-law for a baby sitter for the kids....







Don't make it sound all sweet...







You and Traci wanted to ride roller coasters and stuff together....







That's the REAL story!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89440
[/QUOTE]



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
















Nope, momma won't babysit and Traci won't ride roller coasters (neither will I).

But, I am the only man in all of my mother in law's 58 years, that has ever been able to co-erce her into putting on a bathing suit!!!!


----------



## iHEARTmaltese

I love all the pictures!!! There's a great mix of people. Now that I've seen the pictures, I wonder what nationality some of you are.


----------



## sheila2182

What a beautiful family you have! Great job on posting the pic


----------



## puppylucy

finally decided to join in cuz everyone else has haha









ME!!! i'm on the left. it's my sister on my right.

edit- i'm the short one, to prevent any confusion.. haha


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Aug 11 2005, 04:06 PM
> *finally decided to join in cuz everyone else has haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME!!! i'm on the left. it's my sister on my right.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89593*


[/QUOTE]





















Cute picture!


----------



## puppylucy

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Aug 11 2005, 04:09 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puppylucy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 11 2005, 04:06 PM
> *finally decided to join in cuz everyone else has haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME!!! i'm on the left. it's my sister on my right.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89593*
Click to expand...























Cute picture!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89594
[/B][/QUOTE]

ughh







it was the only one on this computer. don't worry i'm not that weird looking









thanks though haha


----------



## mee

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Aug 11 2005, 04:11 PM
> *ughh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was the only one on this computer. don't worry i'm not that weird looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks though haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89595*


[/QUOTE]

puppylucy == didnt u have long wavey hair? did u do ur hair??







its pretty!


----------



## AJ

You look great!!! You look pretty tall, how tall are you? (I'm short)


----------



## puppylucy

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 11 2005, 04:27 PM
> *You look great!!!  You look pretty tall, how tall are you?  (I'm short)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89602*


[/QUOTE]

i think you've confused me w/ my sister... i'm the short one.

5'2-ish


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Aug 11 2005, 05:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AJ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 11 2005, 04:27 PM
> *You look great!!!  You look pretty tall, how tall are you?  (I'm short)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89602*
Click to expand...

i think you've confused me w/ my sister... i'm the short one.

5'2-ish
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89636
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh!! You still look great!!!


----------



## puppylucy

> _Originally posted by mee+Aug 11 2005, 04:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-puppylucy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 11 2005, 04:11 PM
> *
> ughh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was the only one on this computer. don't worry i'm not that weird looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks though haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89595*
Click to expand...

puppylucy == didnt u have long wavey hair? did u do ur hair??







its pretty!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89596
[/B][/QUOTE]

hahah yesss i did. i've been flatironing it with this chi straightener that is amaaaazing. but it's still curly







i'll post a curly pic later


----------



## puppylucy

heres a closeup haha














with curly hair. for youuu mee.


----------



## Holliberry

What cute pictures Jess! I like your hair both ways! I have been letting mine curly in the summer, its so easy that way, but I look like a wild woman. Yours is nice curl that doesnt look frizzy. 

And you probably have to fight humidity down there







You poor poor dear.


----------



## HollyHobbie

awww gotta love the Chi my only problem is the weathere here is so humid so my hair still gets all curly with with the chi.

so i just embrase my cave woman hair.

cute pics. man you sister is tall. It's not fair huh. I'm only 5 foot.


----------



## Brooks

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 4 2004, 05:59 PM
> *h34r:
> OK-here goes.....
> This is me with my kids last weekend-Emily was the flower girl in a wedding. Daddy took this afterwards...we all look better in person...ha ha. Plus-it had been a REALLY long Friday night and all day Saturday for mom and Emily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10997*


[/QUOTE]


yall are adorable! your little girl is beautiful!


----------



## Brooks

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Oct 6 2004, 04:06 PM
> *i love the purple hair...you should try it on tuffy !
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11340*


[/QUOTE]


I so want to dye tucker blue!


----------



## Brooks

Alright, Im super late. I wanted to join in when everybody else was doing it but I didn't have a photobucket account. And couldn't find a picture of me by myself, so I found a picture of me and my friends where we all look pretty. Im the one w/ the black hair, and blue and black shirt. 
P.S. Yes, I smoke


----------



## AJ

You look great!!! Nice picture.

Dont worry, you can always quit smoking







Its never too late


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko

> _Originally posted by Brooks_@Aug 14 2005, 10:30 PM
> *P.S.  Yes, I smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90517*


[/QUOTE]

HAHAHA! I was too busy looking at all them ALCOHOL bottles to notice the cigarrette.

PuppyLucy--Look at you stylin! What a difference you look w/curly hair vs. Straight hair. You look much older with straight hair.


----------



## AJ

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Aug 14 2005, 11:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Brooks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 14 2005, 10:30 PM
> *P.S.  Yes, I smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90517*
Click to expand...

HAHAHA! I was too busy looking at all them ALCOHOL bottles to notice the cigarrette.

<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90521
[/B][/QUOTE]
:lol:


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Brooks+Aug 11 2005, 09:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tlunn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 4 2004, 05:59 PM
> *h34r:
> OK-here goes.....
> This is me with my kids last weekend-Emily was the flower girl in a wedding. Daddy took this afterwards...we all look better in person...ha ha. Plus-it had been a REALLY long Friday night and all day Saturday for mom and Emily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=10997*
Click to expand...


yall are adorable! your little girl is beautiful!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89737
[/B][/QUOTE]


Aww....thanks!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Puppylucy...

You are SO not like I pictured!







That cracks me up when that happens!









Cute pictures with straight and curly hair!


----------



## Brooks

HAHAHA! I was too busy looking at all them ALCOHOL bottles to notice the cigarrette.



It's fine, Im old enough.


----------



## Elegant

Brooks, the girls on either side of you look like you kiind of...any relation?

~Elegant


----------



## Brooks

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Aug 15 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Brooks, the girls on either side of you look like you kiind of...any relation?
> 
> ~Elegant
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90640*


[/QUOTE]


Actually, they are sisters. The one on the left of me is my best friend and the other is her _little_ sister. 







It's probably our big cheeks that make us look alike.


----------



## Tyler's Sis

Were are puppylucy's pics? I can't find them anywhere!


----------



## puppylucy

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis_@Aug 15 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Were are puppylucy's pics? I can't find them anywhere!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90778*


[/QUOTE]

on page 17









traci.... how did you picture me??? haha.


----------



## AJ

Awww...you both look so great together!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Aug 15 2005, 04:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tyler's Sis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 15 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Were are puppylucy's pics? I can't find them anywhere!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90778*
Click to expand...

on page 17









traci.... how did you picture me??? haha.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90781
[/B][/QUOTE]


I dunno....ha ha...but not like you are...








I think I pictured you with curlier blonde hair for some reason....
I am







LOL....


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

bump


----------



## carrie

> bump[/B]


That's a good idea. Too bad a lot of the pics aren't there anymore.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Oh, they aren't? Crap I didn't check them. Ok maybe we should redo it then and start a new thread.


----------



## gattirenata

I'm gonna start to restart this thread because loved it!!!!!1
I just loooooved to put a face to their names!!!!!!!!!!!!

so here I am!!!!
this computer is new so I don't have many pictures of myself here!!!!!


----------



## kristiekellogg




----------



## I found nemo

There is a thread on her with more pictures, but I can't find it, maybe someone can..


K/C's MOM...Hint Hint, cause you are so good at that, and I'm not









Andrea~









I can't post all my pictures again, I am so tired right now














, hopefully someone can find that thread it was started by Cheryl (Gregswife)


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy

Here it is http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=12255&hl=

I didn't post there but will try and find a pic to post.


----------



## wagirl98665

Here's the most recent "Name To A Face" thread from this summer. 
Maybe you can get this one going again since it's pretty new.







I
don't even think half the people from the old thread are even
here on the forum anymore.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=12255&hl=


----------



## Baby Gizmo

I thought I put one on here a long time ago, but it may have been before Joe updated and now I have no problem.
[attachment=11348:attachment]
This picture was taken in April of 2005.
Baby Gizmo, Mommy and Daddy


----------

